# FR: une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale



## Funper

"J'ai résumé L'Étranger, il y a longtemps, *par une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale :* 'Dans notre société tout homme qui ne pleure pas à l'enterrement de sa mère risque d'être condamné à mort.'"

[…]

Why is *dont* used here instead of *que*?


----------



## itka

> ...par une phrase *dont* je reconnais *qu'*elle est très paradoxale


"- _Je reconnais *que* cette phrase est paradoxale.
- Que reconnaissez-vous [à propos] *de cette phrase* ?
- Je reconnais, *de cette phrase,* *qu*'elle est paradoxale"._
---> Cette phrase *dont* je reconnais *qu*'elle est paradoxale...

I think your translation is good...as far as my English is good enough to understand what you said !


----------



## jann

Itka, I agree with your explanation of how the _dont_ ended up in the sentence.... but I am still not sure it belongs there!  Is that French sentence actually grammatically correct?  Somehow, I doubt it.  

Wouldn't it have been far preferable to write something like this?

_...un phrase dont je reconnais la qualité paradoxale...
__...un phrase dont (dans laquelle) je reconnais le paradoxe...
etc_


----------



## geostan

jann said:


> Itka, I agree with your explanation of how the _dont_ ended up in the sentence.... but I am still not sure it belongs there!  Is that French sentence actually grammatically correct?  Somehow, I doubt it.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been far preferable to write something like this?
> 
> _...un phrase dont je reconnais la qualité paradoxale...
> __...un phrase dont (dans laquelle) je reconnais le paradoxe...
> etc_



To me the sentence as is is fine. Of course, I am persuaded of this by the fact that Albert Camus wrote it.


----------



## Fred_C

geostan said:


> To me the sentence as is is fine. Of course, I am persuaded of this by the fact that Albert Camus wrote it.


Hi,
If you do not trust this strange "dont" to be very correct, I think a quite good way to say the same is :
"Une phrase que je reconnais être très paradoxale."
In the English sentence :"A sentence that I realize is very paradoxical", the relative pronoun "that" belongs to a nested completive clause ("is very paradoxical"), nested within the relative.
This is forbidden in French, unless the nested clause is an infinitive clause.


----------



## timpeac

jann said:


> Itka, I agree with your explanation of how the _dont_ ended up in the sentence.... but I am still not sure it belongs there!  Is that French sentence actually grammatically correct?  Somehow, I doubt it.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been far preferable to write something like this?
> 
> _...un phrase dont je reconnais la qualité paradoxale...
> __...un phrase dont (dans laquelle) je reconnais le paradoxe...
> etc_


I remember this construction being mentioned in my grammar book - so I think it's considered grammatical (although I do agree it looks very odd to English eyes!). I think the sentence there was something like "c'est un homme dont on dit qu'il est riche" or something like that.

However, would it be preferable as Jann suggests to rephrase with a noun instead of a clause or do French speakers find a phrase like "dont je reconnais qu'elle est..." stylistically fine?


----------



## CapnPrep

jann said:


> Is that French sentence actually grammatically correct?  Somehow, I doubt it.


Grevisse (§723, d): "Faute avérée et grossière… Entre les horreurs d’aujourd’hui, l’une de celles qui attristent le plus aux champs élysées les trépassés d’une certaine culture".  But this is in fact a quote from A. Hermant, fighting a losing battle 75 years ago. This kind of "fake" relative clause with _dont_ meaning _au sujet duquel_ has to be considered perfectly grammatical today, although many speakers still feel that it's cheating.



Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> If you do not trust this strange "dont" to be very correct, I think a quite good way to say the same is :
> "Une phrase que je reconnais être très paradoxale."


On the other hand, I somehow doubt if this sentence is correct in French. What would be the original source? _Je reconnais cette phrase être très paradoxale_? For this type of _relative imbriquée_, Grevisse (§1116) only mentions three options:


une phrase *dont* je reconnais *qu'*elle est très paradoxale
une phrase *que* je reconnais *qui* est très paradoxale (old fashioned)
ºune phrase *que* je reconnais *qu'*est très paradoxale (maybe with "_que_ universel" and non-standard elision of _qui_ — not correct)


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'aurais rien pu enseigner à Camus - et j'admets que cette construction est correcte -  mais « _dont je reconnais qu'il/elle est » _ sonne aussi bien curieusement à mes oreilles.

La construction _Une phrase que je reconnais être paradoxale_ est peut-être fautive (à vrai dire, je ne sais pas), mais cela ne me choque pas.

Ou alors, j'enlève le verbe être :
_Une phrase que je reconnais très paradoxale_ / _dont je reconnais la nature paradoxale / le paradoxe_

_Cette définition, *dont *je reconnais *qu'elle est *discutable = cette définition, *que* je reconnais discutable_

Autre « formulation » ;
_Un discours dont je reconnais qu'il est sans queue ni tête = un discours qui, je le reconnais, est sans queue ni tête_


----------



## itka

Nous voilà de nouveau en train de couper les cheveux en 4, en 8, en 16...
Bien sûr, je suis bien d'accord avec vous, cette phrase est mille fois trop lourde, trop compliquée et il y a de nombreuses façons, bien plus naturelles,  de dire la même chose ... mais Funper posait sa question sur cette phrase-là et non sur une autre.
Une fois de plus nous sommes aux prises avec la question de la Norme, la sacro-sainte Norme dont les clés résident exclusivement entre les pages de Grevisse ...
Pour moi, cette phrase est correcte, admise et compréhensible (avec un petit effort quand même !)... mais bien entendu, jamais, je ne conseillerais à un étranger de parler ou d'écrire ainsi. 
Faut-il pour autant ne pas tenter de lui expliquer sa signification ?


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> On the other hand, I somehow doubt if this sentence is correct in French. What would be the original source?


_Une phrase que je reconnais être paradoxale._ 

That sentence is correct and the original source would be: _Je reconnais *que* cette phrase est paradoxale._

Anyway, I don't have anything to say against _une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale_… and I'm not only talking about the grammar but also about the way it sounds.


----------



## timpeac

En voilà un fil qu'il est intéressant !


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _Une phrase que je reconnais être paradoxale._
> 
> That sentence is correct and the original source would be: _Je reconnais *que* cette phrase est paradoxale._


You are right; there is a similar example from Jules Verne in the TLFi. But the (syntactic) source must be _Je reconnais cette phrase être paradoxale_, which is theoretically correct after all, even though I doubt anyone would say it. The construction is discussed by Grevisse (§ 902, b, 5), with examples like _Il jugeait cette récréation lui devoir être profitable _ .


----------



## Punky Zoé

timpeac said:


> En voilà un fil qu'il est intéressant !


Sorry, but it is "un fil dont je reconnais qu'il est *très *intéressant"  (à propos d'une phrase correcte mais un peu lourde, d'une lourdeur dont je pense qu'elle est voulue par l'auteur pour appuyer son propos).


----------



## Nicomon

> itka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nous voilà de nouveau en train de couper les cheveux en 4, en 8, en 16...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as raison.   Par contre, il m'arrive souvent de reformuler un phrase d'origine pour en faciliter la traduction. Cela me semble un truc assez courant.
> 
> 
> 
> Faut-il pour autant ne pas tenter de lui expliquer sa signification ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Du tout.  Bien au contraire; et à mon avis, tu l'as très bien fait.
> 
> 
> timpeac said:
> 
> 
> 
> En voilà un fil qu'il est intéressant !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cette phrase m'amuse. Je dirais même plus... _En voilà un fil dont je reconnais qu'il est intéressant._
> 
> Edit : je n'avais pas vu le post de PZ.   _Voilà une coincidence dont je crois qu'elle est très drôle._
Click to expand...


----------



## cocottelabroue

I'm going out a a limb here. Je ne crois pas que cette phrase soit gramaticalement correcte. Laissez-moi vous expliquer pourquoi et ensuite vous me direz ce que vous pensez de mon explication.

D'abord on utilise le pronom relatif _dont _pour deux raisons. 

1 - Complément d'objet indirect (où il est lié au verbe)
Ex.1 La fille _dont_ tu parles est ma soeur. Tu parles de qui? La fille. La fille = C.O.I.

2 - Complément du nom (où il est lié à un nom) Il montre la possession.
Ex.2 La fille _dont_ les cheveux sont roux est ma soeur. Les cheveux de qui? La fille. La fille = complément du nom _cheveux._

Ceci dit, la phrase est mal construite pour plus d'une raison. Dans la phrase, _une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale,_ le _dont_ est fautif.

Le verbe _reconnaître_ exige un C.O.D. - Je reconnais quoi ? Que la phrase est paradoxale. Pour utiliser un complément du nom, on pourrait dire. Je reconnais le paradoxe de la phrase. À ce moment-là, on pourrait utiliser le _dont._ *La phrase dont je reconnais le paradoxe est ...*

Ensuite, reprenons la phrase initiale, _une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale,_ la phrase contient deux verbes mais trois sujets. _Je_ est le sujet de _reconnais_ et _elle_ est le sujet de _est_. Donc _la phrase_ est de trop à moins que vous puissiez m'expliquer sa fonction dans la phrase.

Finalement, pour que la phrase soit gramaticalement correcte, il faut dire : 1) Je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale, 2) Je reconnais que la phrase est très paradoxale. D'autres ont aussi proposer de bonnes options.


----------



## timpeac

Je ne trouve pas grand-chose à redire à cette formule. Je crois que c'est un peu plus clair avec "dire". Ma logique serait la suivante -

Qu'est-ce que tu dirais de cette phrase ? Je dirais qu'elle est très paradoxale. Je dirais de cette phrase qu'elle est très paradoxale. C'est une phrase dont je dirais qu'elle est très paradoxale.

Ce n'est pas aussi évident avec "reconnaître", mais je crois que la force de "de" était beaucoup plus forte auparavant - presque "au sujet de" ou "par" etc - donc peut-être que ce "dont" remonte à cet usage.

Mais en fin de compte un usage grammatical ne doit pas résister à des analyses logiques pour pouvoir exister - il va exister dans l'usage commun si les gens continuent à l'utiliser.


----------



## Maître Capello

cocottelabroue said:


> Je ne crois pas que cette phrase soit gramaticalement correcte. […] Dans la phrase, _une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale,_ le _dont_ est fautif.





> Le verbe _reconnaître_ exige un C.O.D.


Certes, mais cela ne l'empêche pas d'avoir d'autres compléments !

_Je reconnais _[_à propos_]_ *de* cette phase_ _qu'elle est paradoxale_ (COD)
_Je reconnais cela_ (COD) [_à propos_]_ *de* cette phase_



> Ensuite, reprenons la phrase initiale, _une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale,_ j'ai deux deux verbes mais trois sujets. _Je_ est le sujet de _reconnais_ et _elle_ est le sujet de _est_. Donc _la phrase_ est de trop.


Non, il n'y a que deux sujets : _je_ et _elle_. Ce que tu dis est comme prétendre que _une phrase_ est un sujet dans _une phrase que j'aime_… En fait, sans plus de contexte, ce _une phrase_ peut être un sujet un COD, un COI, etc. Mais dans la phrase complète que nous a donnée Funper, nous savons qu'il s'agit en fait d'un complément de moyen :

_J'ai résumé _L'Étranger_, il y a longtemps, *par* une phrase…_


----------



## cocottelabroue

C'est beau. Je n'avais pas pensé à _reconnaître qqch de qqch_. Maintenant, je vois la fonction de la phrase dans la phrase.


----------



## CapnPrep

cocottelabroue said:


> D'abord on utilise le pronom relatif _dont _pour deux raisons.


C'est inexact ; les emplois de _dont_ sont bien plus nombreux ! Il suffit de parcourir l'article du TLFi pour s'en convaincre, et notamment le point III de la 2e section (« _Dont_ en fonction de subordination »).


----------



## cocottelabroue

Merci, je suis allée lire mon Grevisse / _Le bon usage_.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> On the other hand, I somehow doubt if this sentence is correct in French. What would be the original source? _Je reconnais cette phrase être très paradoxale_? For this type of _relative imbriquée_, Grevisse (§1116) only mentions three options


Bonjour,
Permettez-moi d'expliquer pourquoi je considère que la solution
"Une phrase que je reconnais être très paradoxale" est correcte :
Il s'agit d'une structure grammaticale française héritée du latin :
En latin, on pouvait dire quelque chose qui se traduirait littéralement en français par "_Je reconnais cette phrase être très paradoxale", _à condition de mettre le sujet de la proposition infinitive ("cette phrase") *à l'accusatif.* (ce qui est paradoxal, parce que l'accusatif est le cas du complément d'objet, et non le cas du sujet.)
Cette construction n'est pas possible en français, sauf si le sujet de cette proposition infinitive est un pronom, dont les formes objet sont distinctes des formes sujet.

Ainsi, on ne peut pas dire : "Je reconnais cette phrase être très paradoxale", mais on peut dire : "Je _la_ reconnais être très paradoxale", parce que la forme "la" est distincte de la forme "elle".
de même, on peut dire "une phrase que je reconnais être très paradoxale" parce que la forme "que" est distincte de la forme "qui".


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce n'est pas un héritage direct du latin, mais plutôt une construction propre au français classique, employée par imitation du latin (à en croire Gougenheim). Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la phrase avec un groupe nominal plein entre les deux verbes est (ou était) possible en français, mais les locuteurs modernes semblent appliquer en effet une contrainte supplémentaire sur la réalisation du sujet de l'infinitif, du type que vous décrivez. (Une question, toutefois : Est-ce que vous acceptez _Quelle phrase a-t-il reconnue être paradoxale_ ?)

Quant aux structures AcI qui sont vraiment héritées du latin (c.-à-d. présentes de manière ininterrompue depuis l'ancien français), le sujet de l'infinitif peut apparaître sous une forme non distinctive sans problème : _J'entends Pierre ronfler_.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Ce n'est pas un héritage direct du latin, mais plutôt une construction propre au français classique, employée par imitation du latin (à en croire Gougenheim). Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la phrase avec un groupe nominal plein entre les deux verbes est (ou était) possible en français, mais les locuteurs modernes semblent appliquer en effet une contrainte supplémentaire sur la réalisation du sujet de l'infinitif, du type que vous décrivez. (Une question, toutefois : Est-ce que vous acceptez _Quelle phrase a-t-il reconnue être paradoxale_ ?)


Oui, je l'accepte, ce qui contredit ce que j'ai dit...



CapnPrep said:


> Quant aux structures AcI qui sont vraiment héritées du latin (c.-à-d. présentes de manière ininterrompue depuis l'ancien français), le sujet de l'infinitif peut apparaître sous une forme non distinctive sans problème : _J'entends Pierre ronfler_.


 C'est vrai. J'avais complètement oublié ce genre de structures.


----------



## joyeuselinguiste

CapnPrep said:


> You are right; there is a similar example from Jules Verne in the TLFi. But the (syntactic) source must be _Je reconnais cette phrase être paradoxale_, which is theoretically correct after all, even though I doubt anyone would say it. The construction is discussed by Grevisse (§ 902, b, 5), with examples like _Il jugeait cette récréation lui devoir être profitable _ .



Right! Verbs of the _say/think_ class used to be followed by an infinitive clause with accusative subject a few centuries ago -- as in Latin: _Je crois [cette femme avoir beaucoup compté pour lui], Je reconnais [cette phrase être paradoxale]_. Contemporary French lost this structure (infinitives with accusative nominal subjects are now only found with perception verbs and _laisser_: _J'entends [les oiseaux chanter], Elle laisse [son fils faire n'importe quoi]_), and only resorts to that-clauses after these verbs nowadays -- the structure survives only when the accusative subject is a pronoun (a relative, and more marginally a clitic), mostly when the infinitive is _être_, and sounds rather archaïc or literary


----------

